# Nervous for first colonoscopy



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am having my first colonoscopy October 6 at 11:30 a.m. I'm really nervous. I had an endoscopy in June but I'm really nervous about the prep for this. Has anyone else used these as prep before? Do you think the timing they suggest is accurate? Do you get severly constipated the next few days after having your colon cleansed? Any way to prevent that?

If your appointment is booked between 10:30 am and 4:00pm:
1st Pico-Salax packet&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..= 7:00pm (on the evening before the test)
2nd Pico-Salax packet&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..= 6:00am (on the morning of the test) if your test is before noon OR
8:00am if your test is in the afternoon.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Elle Yes we all know how you feel.... Many of us have had them and most will tell you the prep is the worst part. But IMHO there are way wosrse things to experience in life! First rule of thumb for me is, if you are running clear.. you are done prepping. For me when I was having severe D.... that meant I only needed half of the prep. When I was not experiencing severe D I used the whole prep. Only I liked to do it a several hours earlier than suggested so I wouldn't have to go on the way to the test and/or so I could get a goodnight's sleep.

No I didn't experience any constipation after the tests. Make sure you release any gas you have directly afterward. (They pump some air in there during the procedure) If you do not.. you will have gas pain... and it can be severe if not released. Don't worry... it won't smell as everything in there is pristine! lol So let it rip!


----------

